# Hardwareregler oder SPS



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns steht demnächst ein größerer Umbau an. Die bestehende Anlage (Ofenanlage) hat mehrere alte Hardwareregler. Jetzt stellt sich bei uns die Frage, ob wir wieder die "die guten alten" Hardwareregler nehmen oder für die gesamte Temperaturreglung eine SPS nehmen. 

Ich hab dazu ein paar Fragen bzw. Ansichten, die es zu bestätigen bzw. zu entkräften gilt..  


*Contra SPS:*

Ich persönlich hab mehr vertrauen in die Hardwareregler. Wie seht Ihr das??

An einem Hardwareregler kann ich mir im Fehlerfall unkompliziert -mal eben schnell und ohne PG- helfen.

Wir haben relativ viel Erfahrung mit konventionellen Reglern und sind damit bis jetzt ganz gut gefahren.

Wenn die CPU abnippelt ist mein ganzer Ofen aus.

An einen konventionellen Regler kann ich "jeden" Mitarbeiter lassen.


*Pro SPS:*

Einfachere Einstellmöglichkeiten dank FB41 und WinCC flexible.

Stand der Technik!?!?

Eine CPU geht selten kaputt.

Es fummelt nicht mehr jeder Mitarbeiter am Regler rum.

Ich spare Wartungskosten (wichtig).

Kostenersparniss, weil SPS günstiger ist als 10 Regler.

Keine zufälligen Parameteränderungen am Regler mehr, weil ein Bediener die Temperatur einstellen wollte.


Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Punkte bestätigen, entkräften oder gar neue Pro/Contra Punkte hinzufügen..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Mai 2010)

Pro SPS:
DU kannst auch protokollieren wann welcher Parameter geändert wurde. Auch eine Trendaufzeichnung usw. ist einfacher möglich.
Ich habe auch schon schlechte Hardwareregler gesehen,wo bei geringster Erschütterung die Temperaturanzeige um zweistellige Gradzahlen gesprungen ist weil intern die Steckkontakte ausgesetzt haben, mit SPS sieht's da oftmals besser aus.


----------



## IBFS (19 Mai 2010)

Hier ein Mittelweg - in der SPS aber in Hardware gegossen,
sozusagen mit "Rumfummelschutz".

.

Die Regelbaugruppe FM355 wird sehr gern in der Prozesstechnik 
zum Beispiel bei INFINEON in der Medienversorgung verwendet.
Selbst wenn die SPS ausfällt, regelt er weiter.

Die FM355 gibt es sozusagen als Original von SIEMENS und
als gleich benannten Nachbau von VIPA.
Bei Siemens gibt es innoviert auch die Baugruppe FM355-2.
Was die Unterschiede zwischen SIEMENS und VIPA sind,
kann ich nicht sagen.



Siemens-Text:

4-kanalige Regelungsbaugruppe für universelle Regelungsaufgaben 
Einsetzbar für Temperatur-, Druck-, Durchfluss- und Füllstandsregelungen 
Komfortable Online-Selbstoptimierung für Temperaturregelungen 
Vorgefertigte Reglerstrukturen 
2 Regelungsalgorithmen 



2 Varianten: 

FM 355 C als kontinuierlicher Regler;
FM 355 S als Schritt- oder Impulsregler
Mit 4 Analogausgängen (FM 355 C) oder 8 Digitalausgängen (FM 355 S) zur direkten Ansteuerung der gängigsten Stellglieder 
Fortführung des Regelbetriebs auch bei CPU-Stopp oder -Ausfall möglich 


Listenpreise für S und C bei ca. 800€ 




Gruß

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo MeisterLampe,

für mich wäre es selbstverständlich, diese Temperaturregler mit der S7 zu realisieren. Hardware oder FM-Baugruppen kämen nur in Betracht, wenn es um sehr schnelle Regelungen ginge, was bei einem Ofen vermutlich nicht der Fall ist.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2010)

Hi

Frage:
Wie wird geregelt.

Schaltend oder mit "Steller" ?


Hardware vorhanden ?


Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen im Ofenbereich mit dem "Standard PID".
( Kostet so ca. 350 Euro, ist ein Tool zum "Mitschreiben" dabei)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Mai 2010)

@IBFS: Danke für den Tip mit den FM 355. Ich werde mir die Dinger mal anschauen. Regeln bei CPU ausfall hört sich gut und vor allem redundant an..

@Onkel Dagobert: Schnell muß die Reglung nicht sein, aber sicher bzw. ausfallsicher. Allerdings wäre eine H-CPU auch schon wieder übertrieben.

@gravieren: Es wird schaltend geregelt. Momentan ist es so, das jeder Regler ca. 5-8 Brennerkästen ansteuert. Aber in der Ansteuerung hängen noch 19" Eingangsstufen und Taktstufen, die wiederum Ausgangsstufen schalten... Schweinekiste.. 
Hardware ist momentan vorhanden, soll aber komplett abgerissen und ausgetauscht werden..


gruß und dank
MeisterLampe81


P.S. Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen oder Anregungen??


----------



## Hoyt (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir verwenden SPS-Software PID-Regler in der Prozessindustrie schon seit  15 Jahren ohne Probleme. Am Anfang noch mit S5 (135U CPU's), und heute  mit S7. Voraussetzung ist natürlich eine vernünfige Visualisierung.
Ich darf nicht mehr daran denken, welche Probleme wir davor mit  konventionellen Hardwarereglern hatten. 

Kontra Hardwareregler:

- Platzbedarf im Schaltschrank (Umbau oder Ausbau  umständlich)
- Hardware altert !!! (Kondensatoren, Netzteile usw.) SPS sind meiner  Meinung nach ausfallsicherer (man hat einfach weniger Hardware).
- Tasten bei häufiger Verwendung nicht sehr lange Lebensdauer.
- Trendaufzeichnung und Visualisierung schlecht möglich.
- Überwachungen & Grenzwerte brauchen zusätzliche Signale.
- Sollwertvorgaben (evtl. von Rezeptur) umständlich zu realisieren.
- Kompliziertere Reglerstrukturen sind nicht mehr einfach zu  realisieren.
- Die Verwaltung & Sicherung der Reglerparameter umständlich.
- Gute Hardwareregler sind teuer.
- Logische Verknüpfungen und Berechnungen schlecht möglich.


PS: In den 15 Jahren ist uns noch keiner der über 200 Softwareregler  abgeraucht!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss Hoyt


----------



## IBFS (21 Mai 2010)

@Hoyt

alles wunderhübsch was du schreibst, aber dein Text bezieht sich auf
richtige Hardwareregelgeräte mit einer Skala, Taste usw.

Das sollte man nicht mit Hardwareregler á la FM 355 in einen
Topf werfen. Ein FM 355 ist komplett ohne Bedienelemente 
und wird einfach an eine S7 angerastet und ganz normal in
STEP7 parametriert. 

btw. 

@MeisterLampe81

hier noch zwei Links für dich:

http://www.eurotherm.de/products/controllers/multi-loop/mini8/
http://www.eurotherm.de/products/controllers/multi-loop/mini8/?assetesctl1458125=24058


Gruß


Frank


----------



## Hoyt (22 Mai 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> alles wunderhübsch was du schreibst, aber dein Text bezieht sich auf
> richtige Hardwareregelgeräte mit einer Skala, Taste usw.
> 
> Das sollte man nicht mit Hardwareregler á la FM 355 in einen
> ...



@IBFS:  Unter konventionellen Hardwarereglern habe ich eigentlich nicht an die FM355 gedacht. Die FM355 ist sicher eine gute Sache, da sie komplett in die S7 integriert wird, und trotzdem eigenständig läuft.

Was die Ausfallsicherheit betrifft, denke ich, schneiden reine SPS Softwareregler nicht unbedingt schlechter ab als zB. eine FM355.
Die Gefahr, dass ein Temperaturfühler, ein Heizelement oder ein Halbleiterrelais defekt geht ist viel warscheinlicher, als der Ausfall einer SPS-CPU. Eine SPS hätte  hier jedoch noch mehr Möglichkeiten die Reglerkreise abzusichern (zB. redundate Fühler, Notprogramme usw.).

wünsche schönes Wochenende
Gruss Hoyt


----------



## gravieren (22 Mai 2010)

Hi

SPS:  

Wegsenden einer SMS mit aktuellen Ofenwerten.

(Bei Störungen, Statusabfragen)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Mai 2010)

@IBFS: die Sache mit den FM 355 sieht ganz gut aus. Ich denke, das wir uns dafür entscheiden werden.. es sei denn, ein Angebotsersteller hat eine noch bessere Idee..


@Hoyt: Danke für die Erweiterung der Kontra Liste...


@gravieren: Mit der SMS ist zwar keine sooo schlechte Idee, aber ich will Nachts noch ruhig schlafen (und meine Kollegen bestimmt auch)  Ist eh ein 24h, 7 Tage die Woche Betrieb.. Die rufen auch so an, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.. oder sie meinen, das etwas nicht funktioniert.. 



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

